

Show HN: My 12 HTML5 games in 12 weeks challenge - lessmilk
http://lessmilk.com/12games.php

======
moron4hire
Very pleasantly surprised by the snake game. Seeing the thumbnail, it threw me
for a loop, I thought you were numbering things backwards, but after playing
it, it is definitely a culmination.

